# Elk Wallow ?



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

With temperatures dropping, and the rut coming into view I had a question. Do the Elk wallow if it is cooler than normal? Do they just wallow to cool down? Or if the high is expected to be 55 degrees, does that mean go chase them, rather than sit the stand over the wallow?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I sat one morning last year listening to a whole heard of elk "wallowing"/playing in a huge mud bog. This was at 5:00 in the morning and temps were right around 45 degrees...I don't know if this helps you think about it a little more....but it is what it is.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Very easy, if it is windy, go on foot, if it is dead silelnt sit the stand. You can still call from the stand just not as much, get the wind in your favor and walk right to them.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Very easy, if it is windy, go on foot, if it is dead silelnt sit the stand. You can still call from the stand just not as much, get the wind in your favor and walk right to them.


Not very easy or everyone would be doing it, but his concept is correct. :lol:


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I was out this morning around 9500' with snow on the ground. Came upon an elk wallow with mud everywhere and it smelled heavy of urine. We had busted them off the wallow with swirling winds as we approached the area. I'd say they weren't bothered by the cold. Guess a good roll in the mud is what they were craving this morning.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I heard that Bulls roll in the wallows not because of the temp of the air but of the temps of there bodies. When they are rutting there body temp rises(as does most males :mrgreen: ) and they roll in the mud and water to help cool off.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I heard that Bulls roll in the wallows not because of the temp of the air but of the temps of there bodies. When they are rutting there body temp rises(as does most males :mrgreen: ) and they roll in the mud and water to help cool off.


They also roll in the mud to make themselves darker, which makes them look bigger. They also roll in the mud to get their 'stink' stronger, thus making themselves more appealing to the ladies. Also, elk like playing in the mud, just as kids do. I have seen wallows hit throughout the year and in all weather conditions. Calf elk play in the mud every chance they get. IN fact, I think cows/calves hit wallows more than bulls do.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Calf elk play in the mud every chance they get. IN fact, I think cows/calves hit wallows more than bulls do.


I watched that yesterday. It was really cute. I wish I'd had a video camera because the little calves were just frolicking in the mud while their moms munched on surrounding feed. Then when it was time to go the lead cow just nudged her calf on the backside and up the hill they went. I had never really witnessed firsthand the way they play like that until yesterday. I got to watch the whole scene from arrival to departure from less than 30 yards.


----------

